
Ask HN: Am I the only one who has trouble pressing the tiny upvote buttons? - dangero
Just wondering if the interface upvote buttons have ever been discussed. They were created at a time before smartphones and my hunch is that upvote participation would increase with a small UX tweak.
======
justtopost
No, but I kind of like that the voting feature is a bit less prominent than
the articles and discussions themselves. Making it the focus leads to internet
point whores, and drags down the bar of quality discussion so people can land
their reddit-esque 'zingers', popular opinions, and dogpile insults.

